# Videos



## STEVIEWONDER (Nov 5, 2004)

those feeding videos are the sh*t. i have been showing everyone who will watch. i have been checking in everyone once in awhile to see if anyone added any new ones and nobody has.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Read this thread


----------



## STEVIEWONDER (Nov 5, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Read this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks but i can never find anyone with feeding videos when im looking threw threads...maybe im just unlucky.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just do a search - if you search only the Pics 'n' Vids forum, and use "feeding" and video as search words, I bet you'll tons of 'em will pop up.
People love posting pictures and video's of their fish, which means posts vanish from the first page pretty quickly - but there should be plenty of video threads.


----------



## STEVIEWONDER (Nov 5, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Just do a search - if you search only the Pics 'n' Vids forum, and use "feeding" and video as search words, I bet you'll tons of 'em will pop up.
> People love posting pictures and video's of their fish, which means posts vanish from the first page pretty quickly - but there should be plenty of video threads.
> [snapback]861921[/snapback]​


well thanks alot for the info. i appreciate it. is anyone going to post those to the website so that they can be accessed easier


----------



## STEVIEWONDER (Nov 5, 2004)

STEVIEWONDER said:


> well thanks alot for the info. i appreciate it. is anyone going to post those to the website so that they can be accessed easier
> [snapback]861934[/snapback]​


i know its probably a pain but i was just wondering..the people that do that have lives too i know.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

More than likely yes - that's why we started the Download Section in the first place...
It's just that I don't think we have appointed someone yet to take care of the download section. Consider it work in progress


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

ill be in charge :rasp:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dont worry, thePACK is comming over tonight with a mice for my monsters. Will def post the pics and vid as soon as winkyeee can help host for me.


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

Can't wait to see it RhomZilla


----------



## STEVIEWONDER (Nov 5, 2004)

oompalumpa61 said:


> Can't wait to see it RhomZilla
> [snapback]862438[/snapback]​


EXCELLENT


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

GET 'EM RHOMZILLA. can't wait to see it! i'm assuming your huge pygos are the lucky one with mice on their menu?


----------

